

Apologies, from Flipkart - captn3m0
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/dfda56b2ab6e412ee2f4

======
Zarel
To clear up the confusion, this was sent as an e-mail to affected customers.
[1]

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8421025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8421025)

------
ishansharma
What is the point? If this is true, why is it not on Flipkart itself?

~~~
manojlds
May be this was sent out as an email for affected people, and has been put up
on Gist by one of them.

~~~
captn3m0
Yes. It was in a mailer I got. The mailer had no "web-version", so I had to
put it up on a gist.

------
ravins
why anonymous, if Flipkart guys think so(which is true) and excepting this,
why not officially blog...

